# New to makeuptalk, current mani :)



## oneallmama (Jun 3, 2014)

The polish is Orly Elation Generation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PoojaSharma (Jun 26, 2014)

This Nailpaint ggive sunning look. i like this color and way of styling.


----------



## Monika1 (Jun 29, 2014)

oneallmama said:


> The polish is Orly Elation Generation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome! It looks great; nice and bright for summer!


----------



## oneallmama (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Sep 25, 2014)

I love the color!


----------



## Lily Richard (Jul 18, 2016)

Here's my current shade Can't Find My Czechbook by OPI! Check out my youtube for swatches and tutorials https://www.youtube.com/c/princessandthepolish


----------

